# Battlefield 4 - stuck on the dam, please help



## leeb2013 (Nov 1, 2013)

hi,

I'm playing the campaign on BF4 and come to a bit where I'm completely stuck. I'm on the dam, after laying the explosives and making my way across the scaffolding at the 33:00 point in this walkthrough;

http://au.ign.com/wikis/battlefield-4/Tashgar

I have to jump from the scaffolding to the ladder. I've tried it 7 times, but every time I fail to grab the ladder and fall to my death. The annoying thing is, it takes me right back to the start again inside the dam! The walkthrough just shows the guy jumping to the ladder and grabbing on. But I can find no way to grab the ladder, I've even tried stowing my gun, just holding my knife, but still fall to me death!

Can anyone help please. It's so annoying, it's no like I'm struggling to kill all the badies, just stuck on a simple jump!

cheers


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Nov 1, 2013)

Having exact same problem here. I thought it might have been loadout too, so I tried equipping the knife as well, and I concur it makes no difference. Funny thing is melee sometimes leaves you with the knife, sometimes your gun. I have also tried it with and without holding the jump key down.

The game's got some good stuff in it but a lot of the sp campaign is utter garbage. Too many gratuitous glorified cinematic scenes. I only watched up to the ladder grab part of that vid so as not to spoil what comes after, but I have to wonder if they'll have us floating down the river in a makeshift Indiana Jones-like raft after the dam blows. LOL


----------



## de.das.dude (Nov 1, 2013)

this game is a load of bollocks. gets stuck too often, there arent any clear instructions, the ai will push u into line of fire... etc. 

anyways, try looking for enemies if even one enemy lives, u wont be able to finish your objective.


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Nov 2, 2013)

I can live with the cinematics, I mean most every AAA title has such over the top crap anymore, but what irks me most is their insistence on your squad being completely dumb and blind unless you expose yourself for several seconds to scan for enemies and command them to shoot. And this even after one of them has shouted a warning of troops ahead. 

Buh, WHA???  Just SHOOT the MOFOs you twit!


----------



## bretts31344 (Nov 2, 2013)

I got stuck on the first level where you have to activate the elevator. The only way to fix it was replaying the whole level from the beginning, since even the checkpoint was bugged. Unfortunately, that might be your only option too.


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Nov 2, 2013)

bretts31344 said:


> The only way to fix it was replaying the whole level from the beginning, since even the checkpoint was bugged. Unfortunately, that might be your only option too.



Could be right there. Maybe the ladder on the dam loaded as a non interactive object vs a physics entity. That would suck replaying this whole level. I so nailed the flanking. I was sniping tons of them from behind in the ditch while my squad kept them looking the other way, and I had an epic moment taking out the chopper with a PKP Pecheneg, after which Hannah praised me!


----------



## natr0n (Nov 2, 2013)

Hold sprint and jump.

Anyways I had an issue where I needed to blow the damn and I had an rpg and no c4 trigger...lol

So I had to redo level and make sure c4 was always in my gadgets.

Was quite awkward.


----------



## leeb2013 (Nov 2, 2013)

thanks guys, I gave it a couple more tries, sprinting, jumping, pressing W when hitting the ladder, still no luck, just plunged to my death.

I've restarted the mission, but it'll take me a while to get back to that point again. It really is annoying to play the campaign for many hours then get stuck on something like this.

I even tried the beta 8 drivers, but they made no difference. Apart from blowing up the building in the multiplayer; the game would always crash just as it collapsed. With the new driver, it no longer crashes.

Pretty bad really, I wouldn't say my I5-3570k and 7950 crossfire is an unusual setup, it makes me wonder how much was tested before releasing this game.


----------



## RejZoR (Nov 2, 2013)

I had the same problem with BF3, in the end on the train where i had to jump from one train cart to another. No matter what i did, i always fell off. Watches Youtube video, did exactly the same and again fell off every single time. I still haven't actually finished the game because of that...


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Nov 3, 2013)

leeb2013 said:


> thanks guys, I gave it a couple more tries, sprinting, jumping, pressing W when hitting the ladder, still no luck, just plunged to my death.
> 
> I've restarted the mission, but it'll take me a while to get back to that point again. It really is annoying to play the campaign for many hours then get stuck on something like this.
> 
> ...



For now I'm happily continuing my after story mop up in Batman Arkham Origins, which just got a patch that fixed the problem everyone was having getting stuck on a vent. That only prevented unlocking just one of the fast travel spots though. I was mistaken that it also prevented continuing with Penguin's side mission. I just didn't see where that one stash of his was.

Sorry to sound so off topic but I just can't emphasize enough how strange this is that a relatively small, inexperienced team like WB Games Montreal can put out a pretty well optimized title and patch it so quickly, yet DICE with all this time and beta testing has all these problems. Granted, the scope of BF4 is bigger in content and complexity, but some of these things like the tower collapse, has been bragged about for some time by EA and DICE, only to find they can't seem to keep the game from crashing as bad as the tower. LOL

That said, part of what you said is on AMD for driver support, but they've responded pretty quickly considering this is an Nvidia endorsed game. The vendor that doesn't get the endorsement invariably has to play catch up.


----------



## Red_Machine (Nov 3, 2013)

IMO, you should NOT be able to start a mission in a game ill-equipped.  It makes no logical sense, and leaves you wandering around trying to work out what you need to do until you go look it up online or ask someone else.  Bad game design, tbh and poor thinking on the part of the developer.


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Nov 3, 2013)

OK, I found a solution to that damn, eh, dam jump. 

I tried logging onto EA's BF4 Battelog forum, and to my surprise, I'd forgotten I had a working login there. I was only using their forums previous to the whole Origin/Battlelog thing.

In searching there were several threads about the Tashgar dam jump. Luckily the very first one I clicked on lead me to a successful method. 

Just let go of the controls right after you jump. You can (and probably should) hold down sprint, but right after you jump let go of the controls.

With this method I nailed it the first try. Luckily the game didn't crash from the explosion. You'll also be treated to some humorous dialog afterward.

The power of gamer camaraderie! These forums and those whom chat on them can be the difference between a miserable or enjoyable experience.


Various threads containing dam jump problems
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/forum/search/0/score/?q=dam+ladder

Thread that helped me
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/forum/threadview/2955064766555535143/


----------



## 15th Warlock (Nov 3, 2013)

Frag Maniac said:


> OK, I found a solution to that damn, eh, dam jump.
> 
> I tried logging onto EA's BF4 Battelog forum, and to my surprise, I'd forgotten I had a working login there. I was only using their forums previous to the whole Origin/Battlelog thing.
> 
> ...



That fucking did it! I love you man! 

I was so sick of trying the jump just to fall to my death, talk about a game breaking bug, so much tension building just to hit a brick wall... 

Gotta love that cinematic!


----------



## W1zzard (Nov 3, 2013)

don't you have to press the trigger on your c4 instead of jump?


----------



## TRWOV (Nov 3, 2013)

Red_Machine said:


> IMO, you should NOT be able to start a mission in a game ill-equipped.  It makes no logical sense, and leaves you wandering around trying to work out what you need to do until you go look it up online or ask someone else.  Bad game design, tbh and poor thinking on the part of the developer.



nowadays SP is just a long training mission for the multiplayer game.


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Nov 3, 2013)

W1zzard said:


> don't you have to press the trigger on your c4 instead of jump?



No, we're talking about the part before that where you go up some ramps back and forth, kill a couple guys, them you have to jump a gap to a ladder.


----------

